# My mom 'likes' EVERYTHING on Facebook!



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Obviously, I love my parents, but my mom 'likes' every single thing I post. I can't even so much as 'like' or comment on something else myself without her looking at that. Not in a being nosy kind of way, but more in a boredom or just a "mom-ish" kind of way. Being that I have no social life, one reason I'm here on this forum in the first place, I go to Facebook to mingle with people not named my family. Some things I prefer my parents not see. It makes me feel like a child. I could just 'hide' my posts from whomever I wish, but I think somehow, they would find out I went out of my way to hide my posts from them and be hurt or insulted. I did the same thing with an aunt a long while back and she deleted me out of it. How she found out, I do not know. What would YOU DO?


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Hide your posts from your mom and change your "likes" privacy. Maybe post a few things than your mom can like once in a while to show you aren't snubbing her, as a decoy.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree with hazelblue. Use Facebook's privacy controls to filter content. Make sure all members of your family see (or don't see) the same content. If not, that could explain how your aunt found out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Awkwardness aside, I find it very cute how your mom is liking everything :,)


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

We both have the same problem.


----------

